# Nexus 7 Bootloader from Android 4.3 (Flashable zip)



## Crisbert (Aug 26, 2013)

Has anyone made a flashable zip of the latest Android 4.3 bootloader (version 4.23 i guess) for the 1st-gen Nexus 7?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

Looking for that myself

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------

